# Smoking in the rain?



## stevetheteacher (Jun 2, 2015)

Can it be done? If so, how?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## padronman (Jun 2, 2015)

Keep the Smoker under some cover and you can.  Hmmm how about a patio cover?  Are you using an electric?


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

Get one of those portable canopies if you dont have a deck or an overhang or something to put it under.


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2015)

stevetheteacher said:


> Can it be done? If so, how?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


Yes it can be done LOL













100_2125.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2015)

When I lived at the Oregon coast if I didn't smoke in the rain if only get to smoke a couple days a year!  Some smokers do better than others in the rain. The WSM family rocks it in the rain. Just smoked a bone in turkey breast a day ago in a complete down pour. The Mini-WSM rocks in the rain. I put my iGrill in a plastic bag to protect the transmitter. Other than that I did nothing else special. Smoker ran at 350 for the 2.5 hour cook. At the end of the cook I closed down all the vents and let the smoker sit in the rain. Easy peasy!


----------



## hwynboy (Jun 3, 2015)

two words....DRY WOOD!

It can be done and I have done it many times....but you gotta have dry wood.


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

hwynboy said:


> two words....DRY WOOD!
> 
> It can be done and I have done it many times....but you gotta have dry wood.


Haha, so true! I have struggled with soggy coals bc I left the bag on the ground more than once.


----------



## oddball (Jun 4, 2015)

I've not had any trouble with rain, but I was using charcoal and wood.  May need to keep a close eye on things, but otherwise not any different than any other time.


----------

